
Ask HN: Should .io domains still be avoided? - orb_yt
A few years ago pg wrote a great article on startup names: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paulgraham.com&#x2F;name.html<p>The resulting discussion was equally as informative: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10030863<p>I&#x27;m wondering if this has changed at all. Are .io names to be avoided still? Have consumer&#x2F;investor perception of them changed since?<p>This question comes as I brainstorm names for an upcoming project. The target demographic is generally a developer, and as such I picked up a relevant one word .io name. I am aware of available .com names which would suffice, but they&#x27;re commonly two words and not as succinct. Would switching to a .com be advised?
======
ca98am79
A lot of huge and successful companies are using .io domains (e.g. Github,
filecoin, etc..)

